# EVAVIGIL birthday



## ILT

Hi Eva:

Congratulations on today, your real birthday!!!  Hope you get a lot lot lot more to celebrate and share with us, your _forer@_ friends.



ILT


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire !


----------



## Phryne

*FELIZ DIA!!!!!!!!!!!

  
*


----------



## beatrizg

Saluditos a-la-Eva y un abrazo de cumpleanos!


----------



## garryknight

¡Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Artrella

*EVA MI AMIGA ARGENTINA ESPAÑOLA!!!! FELIZ CUMPLE!!!*​    Besos!!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Qué se divierta en día de su!!!​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Eva!

 

​ Qué disfrutes

cuchu​


----------



## moira

Feliç aniversari Eva!


----------



## te gato

*!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *

*EVA*​ 
WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST..
ON THIS YOUR DAY...

tg


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES EVA.

ALUNDRA.


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tu día.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Magg

Espero que hayas tenido un día de cumpleaños bonito, bonito.

Muchas felicidades!

Magg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades, Eva, y que tengamos oportunidad de felicitarte muchas veces más!


----------



## Lancel0t

Maligayang Bati EVA (Happy Birthday Eva)!!! And more birthdays to come.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS EVIS!!!!! espero que hayas pasado un hermoso día, y que todos tus sueños se hagan realidad... ¿Llego tarde para la torta?  

Beshosh, Nana


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡muchas Felicidades Eva!! Disculpa Por El Retraso!!! Espero Que Tuviste Un Dia Maravilloso Y Que Este AÑo Hasta Tu Proximo Cumple Sea Inolvidable.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!
Un besote de EVA.


----------

